# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل الإرشاد في معرفة علماء الحديث للخليلي رحمه الله.

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أما بعد فهذه مخطوطة نفيسة قام بتحميلها الأخ الكريم محمد سعيد الأبرش على موقع ملتقى أهل الحديث فجزاه الله عنا وعن طلبة العلم خيرا

بيانات المخطوط
=========
اسم الكتاب :

الإرشاد في معرفة علماء الحديث

المؤلف: الحافظ أبي يعلى الخليلي رحمه الله.
تاريخ النسخ: 608هـ
اسم الناسخ:. عبد الرحيم بن يعقوب البكري
ملاحظات :. كتبت بخط مقروء، وعليها تصحيحات وتعليقات، وهي مقابلة مقروءة على علماء عدة.
عدد الأوراق : 217 ورقة/ ورقات/ في الصحيفة الواحدة 21 سطراً في كل سطر 8 كلمات تقريباً.
الناشر : مشرف الشهري ومحمد سعيد الأبرش جزاهما الله خيرا


رابط التحميل:

الجزء الأول:
http://www.mediafire.com/?1tmfh4bzsd3

الجزء الثاني:
http://www.mediafire.com/?f0cy2xpbmk0
ـــــــــــــــ  ــ
الحمد لله عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## ابن زولاق

الرابط لا يعمل

----------

